# Doggie Dooley Septic Systems



## Michael Tyler (Jul 22, 2013)

Does anyone have experience with the Doggie Dooley Pet Waste System or a similar type septic system? Do they work or are they a gimmick? I would like something for the waste of my two dogs that prevents my garbage can to smell each week it fills up in the warmer weather. Please let me know good and bad experiences.


----------



## George Wallace (Apr 13, 2013)

I have a poop eating worm farm that has worked great for me, even during the hottest months in FL. I own 3 large dogs and add their waste to it every day. No smell whatsoever, even when I'm standing right next to it. 

If anyone wants more info on the worm farm, just let me know. I love talking about my poop eating worms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

George Wallace said:


> I have a poop eating worm farm that has worked great for me, even during the hottest months in FL. I own 3 large dogs and add their waste to it every day. No smell whatsoever, even when I'm standing right next to it.
> 
> If anyone wants more info on the worm farm, just let me know. I love talking about my poop eating worms.
> 
> ...


What exactly is a poop eating worm farm? More info please!


----------



## George Wallace (Apr 13, 2013)

I dug a hole in the back corner of my yard and buried a large plastic garbage can in it. The bottom was cut off the can and it was buried so only the lid is above the ground. I put a little top soil and shredded newspaper in the can and put red wigglers worms on top of the paper and soil. 

I add the dog poop daily and every couple of days, cover it with wet, shredded newspaper. The worms eat the poop and leave behind really good soil. 

Like I said earlier, it does not smell at all and my better half gets fertilizer for her plants. We only use the fertilizer for plants we aren't going to eat, just to be extra safe. 

And I think it's cool I have poop eating worms. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## George Wallace (Apr 13, 2013)

I started with 2000 red wiggler worms, which I ordered online for about $30. Hopefully they will start reproducing and I'll have a bunch more. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Peta Het (Feb 13, 2011)

George Wallace said:


> I started with 2000 red wiggler worms, which I ordered online for about $30. Hopefully they will start reproducing and I'll have a bunch more.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Do the worms really keep up with the waste from multiple large dogs?
Might give it a try. Was going to do something similar, less the worms.


----------



## George Wallace (Apr 13, 2013)

So far they have. You may need more or less worms depending on the amount of waste. 

You just have to make sure you don't feed them anything other than the poop. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## George Wallace (Apr 13, 2013)

Switching to a higher quality food also helped, since the amount of waste my dogs produced decreased considerably. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dewon fields (Apr 5, 2009)

what about when you deworm the dogs? Does the stool effect the redworms??


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

They do work and they are very convenient. Looks very clean in the yard too the way it sits flush with the ground. Ive had them at my last two places and I am very sad that I dont have one where Im currently living. You HAVE to keep water in them tho or the 'bugs" die off.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

George Wallace said:


> I have a poop eating worm farm that has worked great for me, even during the hottest months in FL. I own 3 large dogs and add their waste to it every day. No smell whatsoever, even when I'm standing right next to it.
> 
> If anyone wants more info on the worm farm, just let me know. I love talking about my poop eating worms.
> 
> ...


yes tell everything..maybe we can get a tax credit for a worm farm in our "progressive" area.


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Angie Stark said:


> They do work and they are very convenient. Looks very clean in the yard too the way it sits flush with the ground. Ive had them at my last two places and I am very sad that I dont have one where Im currently living. You HAVE to keep water in them tho or the 'bugs" die off.


just buy one  Angie


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

A great deal of the effectiveness of the Dogie Dooley has to do with how well your soil drains. Poorly drained soil will take a lot longer for everything to break down. 
The red wiggler thing sounds good but some areas of the country are to cold for them to multiply.
We used to dog through old manure piles on farms that we pond fished. They were loaded with red wigglers.


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Joby Becker said:


> just buy one  Angie


Renting and not sure how long Ill be here or I would


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer (Oct 30, 2006)

Mark them with a little picket fence (like the ones they sell as garden edgers) so you don't hit it with the lawnmower 

I like the idea of the worm farm. Even the biggest doggie dooley system doesn't handle more than two big dogs really well. A custom solution would be great.


----------



## Christopher Smith (Jun 20, 2008)

Bob Scott said:


> A great deal of the effectiveness of the Dogie Dooley has to do with how well your soil drains. Poorly drained soil will take a lot longer for everything to break down.
> The red wiggler thing sounds good but some areas of the country are to cold for them to multiply.
> We used to dog through old manure piles on farms that we pond fished. They were loaded with red wigglers.




I think they will survive in most places. The compositing makes a lot if heat. And the trash can is buried underground.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Christopher Smith said:


> I think they will survive in most places. The compositing makes a lot if heat. And the trash can is buried underground.



That could make the difference as long as it doesn't get to hot.
I compost all the time (no dog crap) and I turn it regularly. A new pile can get to 150-160 F. 
It takes a correct mix of nitrogen and carbon to get that hot. I seriously doubt dog crap on it's own would come anywhere near that so maybe :-k:-k:-k.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

As to the Doggie Dooley being to small for two big dogs, why not use a plastic trash can dug into the ground? 
He's one I found today.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8UlP_V_6O4


----------



## Angie Stark (Jul 10, 2009)

Ive seen lots of people make their own by using a bucket or barrel and drilling holes in it but the DD has a nice top that you can step on to open...no touching with you hands and it looks decent in the yard.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

Angie Stark said:


> Ive seen lots of people make their own by using a bucket or barrel and drilling holes in it but the DD has a nice top that you can step on to open...no touching with you hands and it looks decent in the yard.


I bet you could buy one of those pop open kitchen garbage cans, then re-rig the lid controller so the step on part is near the top vs the bottom of the can. You'd have the larger size with the popup lid.

I've been doing some reading online about these also since I want to put on in on my property. Also thinking about some sort of hinge/rope system, just hinge the lid on one side and then put a rope on the other that you can attach to something above the can so the lid can be opened that way. Although I'm not sure with the garbage can method if the ability to snap the lid shut is part of what makes it work.


----------



## Michael Tyler (Jul 22, 2013)

This is what I was wondering. How effective the breakdown is? I have heard some local friends say that it wasn't very effective but they heard from another party and didn't know why it wasn't effective. I think the advertisement says temperature needs to be above 40 degrees, which is no problem for the time of year that I need it most. My soil should be good enough.


----------

